# NEW MEMBER - NEW TT - CAN'T WAIT TO PICK IT UP!



## Mica (Sep 22, 2009)

Have just purchased a 2.0 T FSI - Sline - Special Edition in Racing Mica Blue.

Think it's the only TT to have been ordered in that colour. Has anyone else seen one it that colour?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome next step join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, nice car.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Welcome buddy, nice colour, ive personally never seen a TT in that colour 

Paul


----------



## gav353530 (Sep 14, 2009)

Absolutely love the colour m8. When do u get it?


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Welcome along. Looking forward to getting mine also.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------

